# Alum Crappie Massacre!



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Saw alumking's slab report from yesterday so thought I'd check it out for myself today. He's wasn't exaggerating! I caught at least 60 and kept 13 from 10"-13" for the table. Most caught on main lake wood in 1-2 fow. Bass minnows under a float. Caught a few nice ones in the coves but wasted a lot of time there too. Go get 'em!
Oh, I was north of 36/37.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job net! sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice! Can't wait to get out crappie fishing now! Shouldn't be too long for the spring spawn.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice mess there!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. 

You can tell my freezer is empty when you see an eater sized channel cat in my livewell .


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Way to go Net! Man it has been such a nice couple of days and I have been sitting in the office working. I am starting to have withdraws.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work Net. I made the mistake of choosing the lake a little north of that and it was pure mud. By the time I dinked around trying different spots it was to late to relocate south.

I'm fishing Alum after work for sure though...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

MDBuckeye said:


> I made the mistake of choosing the lake a little north of that and it was pure mud. By the time I dinked around trying different spots it was to late to relocate south.


I had a good day @delaware on wed of last week....before that last set of storms messed things up a little. C&R'd 3 ~ 12" plus this slab that was too big for my ez-checker and stuck out by about 2". Same deal as alum...shallow wood along the warmest shorelines.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I did the same mid last week. I didn't even think about the heavy rains we had b4 I ventured up there. I am in the process of getting the boat ready. I am going to speed it up but need to take a bit of time off from fishing to do it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Net said:


> I had a good day @delaware on wed of last week....before that last set of storms messed things up a little. C&R'd 3 ~ 12" plus this slab that was too big for my ez-checker and stuck out by about 2". Same deal as alum...shallow wood along the warmest shorelines.


Just had to get that HD5 in there all nice and purdy didn't ya! Nice coordinates! Haha, just messin with ya. Jealous though! Can't wait to see what my new HB 597 di hd can do.. Haven't had it on the water yet. You like that lowrance unit? Nice slab!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You like that lowrance unit?


Love everything about the HDS! Not really loving the navionics premium chip I bought for it last month. It won't let me zoom in really close like I can with the insight base maps. In that photo I have it set to the insight map.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Net - It sounds like the crappie are getting ready to spawn from where you are catching them. Wow it is just way too early. For abour 9 years straight up untill last year I fished Alum religiously, then last year I got hooked on Buckeye and since it was closer I just keep going back there. However, I really like Alum and if you know how to fish it you can catch a lot. Good Luck and save some for the rest of us.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Snyd, I always think of you as one of the first guys to post an alum crappie report every year. Seems odd not having you there already :F.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice fish! Alum was definitely fishin' nice yesterday. Got 4 crappie over 12" along with many other shorter ones, a fat 15" white bass, some gills and a dink largemouth. Will be out again today to see if I can replicate.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

very nice catch


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Terry congrats on nice mess of fish i knew they were ready after busting a bunch last tuesday before leaving for Florida and then waiting to get back and get busy on them. Hit them good tonight as well. People get out there boat or no boat i was walking shore and pounding them tonight. Great fishing going on hope everyone gets out there.


----------



## harborchef1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice mess of fish!!! I just moved here from Northeast Ohio. Where are the good bait stores??


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Old Dutchmen on Sunbury Road just south of Hoover.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheshire is not bad... It is at Cheshire Rd. and Africa.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Great catch! A buddy and me went out yesterday and tore into them. The smallest 2 we kept were 9 3/4" and 9/78". We didn't have a tape so any thing that looked close to 9" went back. I don't know how many we caught total but we brought home 23 the biggest was 12 1/2". I would post a photo but I do not know how to transfer them from my albums to the thread. If a forum moderator would help me with it I would much appreciate it. They are however posted in my album if you want to see them.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Got 10 Crappies over 10 inches today for the freezer. 8 of 10 had eggs. Water temp between cheshire and 36 was 63. Temp is down 6 degrees from wednesday evening. 

Much slower today than wednesday but still good fishing. Crappie seemed to be in deeper water today than earlier in the week.


----------

